# Mon Mac met des heures à s'allumer



## jeuneloup (12 Mars 2014)

Bonsoir,

Mon Mac met des heures à s'allumer (la pomme qui tourne et tourne toujours).

Quand je parle d heures, c est vraiment le cas...

J ai fait le test AHT et il indique aucun problème!

Qu'est ce que je pourrais faire d autre sachant que mon Mac n est plus sous garantie?

Merci d avance pour vos conseils!


----------



## Proto13 (12 Mars 2014)

Un peu plus de détails comme le modèle notamment? C'est vraiment vraiment pas exagéré "des heures"?


----------



## jeuneloup (12 Mars 2014)

J y connais pas grand chose. MacBook pro 13.3, 2.4, 2x2GB, 500

Non sans aucune exagération malheureusement. 

J en suis au point de l allumer la veille pour pouvoir l utiliser...


----------



## Sly54 (12 Mars 2014)

Une des hypothèses est un dd mal en point.

L'idéal serait de pouvoir démarrer sur un dd externe, contenant le même OS + les mêmes données (donc en clair, faire un clone de ton interne sur un dd externe et démarrer sur e dd externe).


----------



## jeuneloup (13 Mars 2014)

Ok merci!

Par contre, c est pire que d habitude, je l ai laissé tourner toute la nuit et il n est toujours pas allumé!

Du coup, je ne peux pas faire de clonage pour l instant, c est juste? J ai qu une sauvegarde Time machine.

Existe t il d autres hypothèses ou solutions?


----------



## Sly54 (13 Mars 2014)

jeuneloup a dit:


> Existe t il d autres hypothèses ou solutions?


On ne connait pas ton OS

soit démarrer sur tes DVD système (si ton OS est &#8804; Snow Leopard) et lancer _Utilitaire de disque_ pour _Vérifier le disque_,
soit démarrer avec la touche alt enfoncée pour lancer la partition Recovery (si ton OS est &#8805; Lion) et lancer _Utilitaire de disque_ pour _Vérifier le disque_.

Alternative : faire un fsck -fy


----------



## pascalformac (13 Mars 2014)

ne pas oublier ca
http://support.apple.com/kb/TS2570?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## jeuneloup (13 Mars 2014)

Alors j ai vérifié le disque avec la touche alt enfoncé et il me dit que tout est ok.

J ai donc fait un fsck -ky, j ai eu le message ***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED *****, j ai donc retapé fsck -ky et j ai cette fois eu le message .......appears to be OK. Mais après avoir tapé reboot, mon Mac redémarre sans pour autant s allumer...

J avais aussi essayé avec la touche Maj enfoncé au démarrage, mais ça n a pas marché non plus.

À part ça, lorsque j ai vérifié le disque avec la touche alt enfoncé, il m a proposé de réformater le Mac avec Time machine. J imagine que si vous ne m avez pas proposé cette solution c est parce que ça ne changera rien au problème de mon DD?

Je ne connais pas mon OS (j ai honte...) mais c est pas possible de vous le dire tant que je n arrive pas à l allumer je crois. Je ne sais pas s il y a un lien, mais j ai acheté mon Mac mi 2011. Ce que je n ai pas précisé avant, c est que je l éteint très très rarement. Je le laisse plutôt en veille.

À part ça, quoi qu il arrive avec mon Mac, je vous remercie pour tous vos conseils! Vous êtes tops!


----------



## Proto13 (13 Mars 2014)

Ah donc finalement, ce qui pourrait expliquer ce problème c'est le fait que tu ne l'aies jamais (quasiment) éteint? C'est vrai qu'en 3 ans c'est sans doute pas sans séquelle...


----------



## Sly54 (13 Mars 2014)

jeuneloup a dit:


> À part ça, lorsque j ai vérifié le disque avec la touche alt enfoncé, il m a proposé de réformater le Mac avec Time machine. J imagine que si vous ne m avez pas proposé cette solution c est parce que ça ne changera rien au problème de mon DD?


Si ton dd a effectivement un problème, alors un reformatage pourrait être bénéfique. Mais ça n'est pas une certitude (en fait, cela dépendrait du problème qu'a ton dd).
Mais il faut pour faire cela que tu sois sûr de ta sauvegarde !!


----------



## Mac2A (13 Mars 2014)

jeuneloup a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Mon Mac met des heures à s'allumer (la pomme qui tourne et tourne toujours).
> 
> ...



J'ai eu ce problème l'an dernier suite à une mise à jour de Lion et une coupure de courant... Enfin bref. Après avoir appelé 5 fois Apple care, Apple a fini par me changer le DD et tout est rentré dans l'ordre


----------



## jeuneloup (14 Mars 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Si ton dd a effectivement un problème, alors un reformatage pourrait être bénéfique. Mais ça n'est pas une certitude (en fait, cela dépendrait du problème qu'a ton dd).
> Mais il faut pour faire cela que tu sois sûr de ta sauvegarde !!



Je ne suis sûr de rien... Tout ce que je sais (connais), c est que je faisais une sauvegarde de temps en temps avec Time machine.

Maintenant que j y pense (j oublie sûrement de vous dire les choses importantes tout de suite...) c est que j ai fait une mise à jour juste avant qu il ne s allume plus. Je ne sais plus exactement son nom, mais c était une mise à jour de sécurité.

Je vais réessayer de faire quelques manipulations que vous m avez proposées ce soir et vous tiendrai informé!

Merci encore!


----------



## Proto13 (14 Mars 2014)

Ah mais c'est le détail explicatif qui est vraisemblablement le plus plausible! C'est forcément lié à ça. Dans le cas où les manipulations qui t'ont été conseillé ne résolvent toujours rien, tu pourras contacter l'assistance Apple ou quoi, car c'est visiblement un bug logiciel. Attends quand même la confirmation de Sly54 par exemple, car je suis pas sûr de ce qu'il faut faire dans ce genre de cas.


----------



## Xman (14 Mars 2014)

Donc, simplement il suffit de le restaurer via Time Machine à une date ultérieure à cette mise à jour.

Pour vérifier ce qui bloque le démarrage, tu peux le démarrer en mode verbose : "cmd" + "v"


----------



## Sly54 (14 Mars 2014)

jeuneloup a dit:


> JMaintenant que j y pense (j oublie sûrement de vous dire les choses importantes tout de suite...) c est que j ai fait une mise à jour juste avant qu il ne s allume plus. Je ne sais plus exactement son nom, mais c était une mise à jour de sécurité.





Proto13 a dit:


> Ah mais c'est le détail explicatif qui est vraisemblablement le plus plausible! C'est forcément lié à ça.


Peut être Peut être pas

jeuneloup, si tu as un dd externe, essaie d'installer ta sauvegarde time machine dessus


----------



## Proto13 (14 Mars 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Peut être Peut être pas



Oui on est jamais sûr de rien, mais ça fait beaucoup pour une simple coïncidence


----------



## jeuneloup (14 Mars 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Peut être Peut être pas
> 
> jeuneloup, si tu as un dd externe, essaie d'installer ta sauvegarde time machine dessus



Je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre... Désolé... 

Habituellement, je fais des sauvegardes Time machine sur un dd externe. 

Tu me conseilles de reformatter mon mac sur la base de ce dd ou de faire une copie de ma sauvegarde Time machine sur un autre dd au cas où ça planterait?

Merci pour votre patience....


----------



## Sly54 (14 Mars 2014)

jeuneloup a dit:


> JTu me conseilles de reformatter mon mac sur la base de ce dd ou de faire une copie de ma sauvegarde Time machine sur un autre dd au cas où ça planterait?


En fait, si tu as un 2e dd externe, tu pourrais migrer ta sauvegarde TM sur ce 2e dd externe (démarrage sur la partition _Recovery_ de ton dd interne, comme tu l'as fait post#8).

Si tu n'as pas ce 2e dd externe, tu peux reprendre ce que tu disais post#8, à savoir formater puis réinstaller ta sauvegarde TM sur ton dd interne.
Mais si ta sauvegarde TM n'est pas à jour (ça, c'est toi qui le sait !), tu n'auras plus la possibilité d'essayer de récupérer des fichiers sur ton dd interne.


----------



## jeuneloup (14 Mars 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> En fait, si tu as un 2e dd externe, tu pourrais migrer ta sauvegarde TM sur ce 2e dd externe (démarrage sur la partition _Recovery_ de ton dd interne, comme tu l'as fait post#8).
> 
> Si tu n'as pas ce 2e dd externe, tu peux reprendre ce que tu disais post#8, à savoir formater puis réinstaller ta sauvegarde TM sur ton dd interne.
> Mais si ta sauvegarde TM n'est pas à jour (ça, c'est toi qui le sait !), tu n'auras plus la possibilité d'essayer de récupérer des fichiers sur ton dd interne.



Je comprends pas trop comment migrer ma sauvegarde tm sur un 2ème dd mais c est pas tant pis...

Par contre pour la 2ème solution, admettons que ma dernière sauvegarde tm a été effectuée il y a un mois, le seul risque est que je perde les fichiers modifiés/ajoutés entre cette dernière sauvegarde et aujourd'hui? Parce que si c est le cas, ce n est vraiment pas grave.

Le risque que je ne souhaite pas courir c est de tout perdre, y compris ma sauvegarde tm. Car celle-ci pourrait m être forte utile si je devais acheter un nouveau Mac. Enfin, je crois...


----------



## Sly54 (14 Mars 2014)

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT4718?viewlocale=fr_FR





jeuneloup a dit:


> Par contre pour la 2ème solution, admettons que ma dernière sauvegarde tm a été effectuée il y a un mois, le seul risque est que je perde les fichiers modifiés/ajoutés entre cette dernière sauvegarde et aujourd'hui?


Oui, c'est ça.




jeuneloup a dit:


> Le risque que je ne souhaite pas courir c est de tout perdre, y compris ma sauvegarde tm. Car celle-ci pourrait m être forte utile si je devais acheter un nouveau Mac. Enfin, je crois...


Tu crois bien !


----------



## jeuneloup (14 Mars 2014)

Tu crois bien ![/QUOTE]

Et donc ce risque n existe pas si j opte pour cette solution?


----------



## Sly54 (14 Mars 2014)

jeuneloup a dit:


> Et donc ce risque n existe pas si j opte pour cette solution?


Chuis largué Reformule stp 

(ce risque => perdre la sauvegarde TM;
cette solution => ??)


----------



## jeuneloup (14 Mars 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Chuis largué Reformule stp
> 
> (ce risque => perdre la sauvegarde TM;
> cette solution => ??)



Non c est moi!  Oui est ce qu il y a un risque de perdre mq sauvegarde tm sur mon dd externe si j opte pour la solution de reformatter mon mac avec ma sauvegarde tm?


----------



## Sly54 (14 Mars 2014)

Si tu arrives à démarrer sur la partition _Recovery_ de ton dd interne (touche alt au boot), tu peux :

lancer Utilitaire de disque pour formater (effacer) ton dd interne ou bien un 2e dd externe; ensuite, tu dois pouvoir restaurer tes données à partir d'une sauvegarde TM. Lire ici par exemple.

Le risque que tu fais courir à ta sauvegarde TM m'apparait très faible : il faudrait qu'au moment ou tu restaures tes données de ton dd TM vers un autre dd, ton dd TM décide de tomber en panne. Autrement, je ne vois pas d'autre risque que tu peux faire courir à ta sauvegarde.


----------



## jeuneloup (16 Mars 2014)

J ai restauré les données à partir de ma sauvegarde TM et ça fonctionne!

Mon Mac s allume au bout de 20 sec environ!

Mille fois merci pour vos conseils avisés! Plaisir de pourvoir compter sur vous.

Bon, je n ai pas encore fait la mise à jour qui a peut-être posé problème mais au pire, je recommence l opération...


----------



## Sly54 (16 Mars 2014)

jeuneloup a dit:


> J ai restauré les données à partir de ma sauvegarde TM et ça fonctionne!
> 
> Mon Mac s allume au bout de 20 sec environ!


Super 

(tu peux en profiter pour marquer ce fil comme _Résolu_, en passant par le menu _Outils de la discussion_, ci dessus ).


----------



## jeuneloup (16 Mars 2014)

Et en plus, ça fonctionne toujours après la mise à jour!

Top ! Merci encore !


----------

